# lightest 29er suspension fork?



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

Curious as to top 3 lightest/highest quality 100mm 29er forks. 

Also, just wondering about favorite forks for singlespeeds?

Thanks!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

SID, Fox StepCast, DT Swiss OPM ODL Race.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

There is nothing singlespeed specific about any fork.


----------



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> There is nothing singlespeed specific about any fork.


Quite aware of that. But there are attributes that could be beneficial to singlespeeding: Remote lock-out (+-?), fore/aft stability, torsional stability, weight, vibration....


----------



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the RS-1?
(Bike Radar sure didn't like it!)


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm much happy with the Fox Step Cast on my single speed (when I actually put it on my bike). First 100mm fork I've been okay with in a long time.

Bad Idea Racing: The Fox Stepcastki


----------



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

teamdicky said:


> I'm much happy with the Fox Step Cast on my single speed (when I actually put it on my bike). First 100mm fork I've been okay with in a long time.


Is that to say that you usually run rigid? I've been wondering if I would be underwhelmed with putting a suspended fork on the bike....


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

CoyoteNW said:


> Is that to say that you usually run rigid? I've been wondering if I would be underwhelmed with putting a suspended fork on the bike....


Yup, rigid almost all the time. Every time (before getting this fork last year) I've bought a 100mm fork for the bike I ride/race the most often, I am very underwhelmed. Two SIDS (one with a brain), a Fox with Terralogic, and a Reba. None of them made the cut. All of them sold soon after I bought them.

I do have a 120mm Pike on the single speed I take to Pisgah sometimes. That's also my "going out west vacation with full squish bros" single speed. I leave that fork on there.

I just put the Fox Step Cast back on after a six hour duo race this past weekend. My hands were hurting from some trail work I did a week ago, and I decided I wanted to give my hands a break for a couple weeks before a bigger endurance race I do every year (usually rigid).

Ironically, I headed out to ride the local "Tech Loop" that we just reopened the week before... and I rode most of it with the fork locked out.

Also, found out this past weekend that rigid 27.5+ just doesn't work for me as well as 29"... especially with sore hands. Duh.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll cast a vote for the Cannondale Lefty as being the best single speed fork and perhaps the lightest. In my experience it's super supple on small bumps, handles big hits well, and is torsionally rigid -- far more so than the SID WC on my derailler equipped bike. Mine's a carbon version with XLR internals and remote lockout (but the old "booted" model). I lock it out when climbing out of the saddle and it's as firm as the rigid fork it replaced. It adds about a pound and a half to the bike.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> I'm much happy with the Fox Step Cast on my single speed (when I actually put it on my bike). First 100mm fork I've been okay with in a long time.
> 
> Bad Idea Racing: The Fox Stepcastki


I agree. The SC was the first short travel fork to impress me in years. Have pikes on my big bikes and they are great, but generally tend towards a MRP carbon rigid on xc or ss bikes. Have two SCs now and am happy with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latte1973 (May 17, 2016)

I put a SID on my Sir9 and really like it....I also dig the remote lockout. It doesn't weigh down the front end too much compared to the niner rdo rigid fork and it helps with wrist pain after longer rides.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CoyoteNW said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the RS-1?
> (Bike Radar sure didn't like it!)


I owned and rode one for a year and a half. I actually loved it. Not cheap, not a long-travel plow, but light enough, stiff enough, and with a great/quick/functional lockout.

Bonus that it fit a 29+ rim and tire.


----------



## Cesarotto (Apr 7, 2017)

I think the lightests is Fox 32 Stepcast. This is my test





Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

